# Badlands Big Sale



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Anybody know if they are having it this year? If so any idea when?


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

we sell badlands at work and most of there stock is backordered until April next year


----------



## blackirish (Apr 2, 2011)

just got a badlands 2800 pack on camofire for $150 ish.


----------

